# Airfix Fw-190 D



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

this is my Airfix FW-190D 1/72 scale, don't yet have an airbrush still doing everything by hand, also the green I don't think is correct it is model master-European Green, seems more modern then from 44-45, anyway This is aircraft is from 45' Berlin.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Medic17....s.moe,here....Great job on your FW-190, I'm not sure on the green paint shade,maybe agentsmith can tell you the right one to use...he does alot of WW II German aircraft....I too am still hand painting my aircraft, except when I can use the rattle cans....Enjoyed the pic's,...keep up the good work......s.moe........out.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Good job on the Fw 190D-9 Medic17!

About the colors of your D-9...they look good to me, a great many Fw 190D-9s were painted in RLM 76 light blue/gray, RLM 75 medium gray, and RLM 83 dark green. The colors on your model are likely not an exact match for the RLM paint shades I listed above but then again no matter how hard anybody tries to get their paints to the exact same shade as the full size aircraft its impossible to do because there were always very slight differences in wartime batches of paints. I always try to mix my paints to get them close to the paint chips in my reference books but don't get too uptight if they are slightly off. The paints I like to use are Model Master enamels WWII Luftwaffe colors, many of the their shades of paints are way off the mark and do need some custom mixing to get them closer to the intended shades of paint.

The black/white tail band means your Fw 190D-9 was attached to JG 26.

BTW, when you get your airbrush and get some experience with using it you will really like it and will wonder how you ever got by without one! Painting Luftwaffe camouflage schemes with a paint brush is tough to do, an airbrush makes things so much quicker and easier.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks AgentSmith....my wedding is in 30 days, and the first item I plan on buying is an airbrush when i get back from my honeymoon!! Thanks for the tips, I did that the 190 in a weekend, I am back working on my B-29.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Medic17,

Great work on the FW-190 :thumbsup: Good Luck with your wedding also.

Simon


----------

